# day 169 whiss BABIES



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

This is getting boring!!! Whisper still has no interest in kidding :hair: she is obviously trying to do my head in.

Today is day 153/154 depending on whether I go with her being bred on 17 or 18 September. My friend says that she will kid Saturday night/Sunday morning... which would be day 155/156ish. 

Really at this stage I just want them out :GAAH: 

I've tons of plans for tomorrow and I really dont want them ruined by a goat! She either needs to kid between now and tomorrow morning, or else not look like kidding, tomorrow, until LATE, so that she doesn't ruin my day by forcing me to stay home. I might possibly kill her for that 

...what an extremely annoying goat...

still hoping for :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: day 154 and counting...*

I think I have your goat's sister at my house...the same thing is happening here!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: day 154 and counting...*

Me too, same problem!

Let me guess... we all probably look like littermates too... judging by the bags under our eyes from lack of sleep, the worry lines from too many ligament checks (is it softening? I swear it's softening! n/m, just kidding...), oh and don't forget the super-short fingernails (that I've already had to trim again because I thought the silly girl would have her kids a week ago)!!!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 154 and counting...*

I don't trim my fingernails... they just break... ha.

I swear if that goat's udder gets any larger it'll touch the floor. Well maybe not quite, but I'm surprised she can still move her legs around it! It's MAAASSIIIVE! She looks like a Holstein cow! Wow goat, come ON have those babies!!!

I swear her ligaments ARE softening... but they keep coming back! And her babies wiggle when I poke them, so they're definitely alive in there 

LW


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: day 154 and counting...*

You know what they say LW, the moment you're in the car, they start pushing!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: day 154 and counting...*

Any updates??


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 154 and counting...*

ya sure... day 154/155 and... still roasting in the oven!

I'm going out today... there is no way I'm letting Whisper ruin my weekend's plans! I have checked her just now... she was happily chewing her cud in her new large newly strawed pen. One ligament has gone, one ligament is still there... can get my hand all the way round her tail head... and I saw her stretch once at 0400 and once now at 0800. Hoping she doesnt go into labour until I get home tonight.

It would be hilarious if my friend is right again with her "goat birth prediction" as she said Saturday night/ Sunday morning.

Kids are still alive and kicking, that's for sure

LW


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 154 and counting...*

oh boy -- stretching it out to the last minute


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: day 154 and counting...*

Oh wow... you must be going bonkers!!!!! Hopefully she waits until you get home tonight!!!!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 154 and counting...*

well... she didn't kid yesterday... or this morning yet. Day 155/156 and still no sign of even impending labour. The kids are still alive and kicking and she has no intention of giving them up... I guess they're going to be almost full-grown when they finally arrive!!! Her udder is fairly tight but, i dunno *shrugs*

still got faint ligaments there... no goo of any kind whatsoever.

LW


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: day 154 and counting...*

painful goat...they just do it to annoy us.... and wait till we think they got another month to go and suddenly oh kids...
i did not when mine were bred...so that was even more confusing :ROFL:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 154 and counting...*

hmm... just wondering whether to call the vet tomorrow morning about inducing her... I'm not a fan of inducing animals - I've never done it before, actually. But as long as I KNOW that Monday/Tuesday last week was her due date... and I've calculated it several times on the internet... it should be safe from the kids' point of view anyway. I really don't want to lose these babies or Whisper. 
I guess I will see what the vet says tomorrow anyway. What an annoying goat! And on the subject of annoying animals... my sheep are still all crossing their legs too except for the 2 that lambed next week - maybe it's a big I-hate-you strike where they are waiting for me to leave on Thursday!!!
LW


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 155/6 and counting...*

oh thats not nice of the animals at all! mean mean animals be nice to Katie


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: day 155/6 and counting...*



lesserweevil said:


> I guess I will see what the vet says tomorrow anyway.


Certainly understandable to consult the vet especially when they're pass the due date, and anytime you just have a feeling-go with your instincts.

Watch now she'll probably have them!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 155/6 and counting...*

well, twin lambies born this afternoon... while I was asleep!!! I was knackered after a long day out yesterday and getting up twice in the night - so I went to sleep at lunch time after checking at the barn and seeing nothing had happened. 3 hours and 3 txt messages later (I left my phone downstairs =] ) I went up to the barn and found the cute lil twins. One of them is kinda weak (bendy back leg weak) but I tubed her a bit so she should be ok.

My friend says Whiss will kid within the next 24 hours... I wanna know how she tells that, as to me her ligaments feel exactly as they felt the last 3 days!!! >.<

I'm hoping she's right though - also hoping that more of the sheep lamb... there's still about 20 to go!!!

LW


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 156/7 and counting... PICS*

1 week late, still no babies... her ligaments are almost non-existent, her rear end does not look particularly reddish, her udder is still getting bigger, and she has no goo and does not appear interested... :veryangry:

The problem is... that on asking my brother if there is any possibility that she was bred again after I bred her with Fionn on 18 September, he says he has no idea... :GAAH:

So I feel nervous about phoning the vet to induce... if there is even the slightest possibility that the due date could be wrong! I would hate to put her babies at risk.

I guess I will sit and stew :scratch: for now at least
LW


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: day 155/6 and counting...*

I know it is not ideal - but can you go in partially and feel if her cervix has softened? or is it still tightly shut. Usually cervix softening and slightly opening is a good sign that she is dilating there at least. If your somewhat sure of the date - maybe get some of the induction medicine to have on standby - but not give her a full dose - just 1/4 or a little less, of it so that if things are ready it might just start. Don't know - if she is doing what daisy did last year - those kids will have their horns started already!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 155/6 and counting...*

well I'd kinda prefer not to mess with her if I can help it...

...got another lambie today. Sheep was scanned twins but only had one - I guess she dropped or reabsorbed the other one - she was kinda skinny! Massive lamb, more like a pony - 'bout half grown too!

LW


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 155/6 and counting...*

woo one ligament has GONE!

other ligament is hanging on in there... just.

Can still get my fingers right the way round her tailhead...

oh and seeing that I'm bored, here's a pic of baby Whisper back in 2005...


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 155/6 and counting...*

pics from this morning:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 155/6 and counting...*

looking good I say by tomorrow


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: day 155/6 and counting...*

take her on a LOOOOOONNG walk


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 155/6 and counting...*

well ligaments seem FINALLY to have gone! She is so sick of me squeezing her tailhead, haha! So i have to give her grain while she does it, or else she walks away :roll:

No other change though... hopefully she doesnt kid in the middle of the night... my friend'll go check them at midnight then I'll go out at about 3 and if she looks close, I'll go out again at 6. But We Shall See!

LW :hair:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 155/6 and counting...*

urgh! absolutely no change from yesterday except that her ligaments appear to be coming back!!! :chin: 
STRANGE goat :veryangry:

LW


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 157/8 and SO impatient >.<*

maybe she's not even pregnant! Maybe the thingies moving in her are just like. LUMPS! :ROFL: lumpy goat.

had 3 more lambs this morning to keep me busy... one to give lots of care and attention to, as it cleverly found the one and only hole in the pen to squeeze out of and lie on the concrete bleating patheticly in its wetness.

Supped both the twins and they were ok, came back 5h later after some well deserved sleep and found the stoopit lamb cold and shivering pathetically again. Tried to sup it again but it refused to suck... gave it 1.5cc vodka in the back of its mouth and went to get breakfast... resolving that it wasn't QUITE unconscious enough to warrant emergency tubing then and there... came back 1/2 hour later to find that the vodka had warmed it enough that its sucking reflex had returned :leap:

I tell you, that stuff is good! ahahahaha... 1cc for the lamb... 1cc for LW... 1cc for the lamb...1cc for LW :wink:

One of the single sheep had a TEENCY lamb after i came back from breakfast at 0830... looked triplet size to me, but she definitely only had one!

And now it's snowing again... argh! I just put 3 sheep and lambs outside! Ive ran out of pens, for goodness' sake! STOP SNOOOWIIIING

LW


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 157/8 and SO impatient >.<*

I took Whisper to the vet this afternoon to have her checked out. He didn't really know what to say except for to hang on and see what happened... he took her temperature (normal) and examined her. Her cervix is still shut, and he is fairly sure that the babies are still alive in there. He wants me to make sure she is eating normally (she is, at the minute)... and basically to just keep doing the same old same old *sighs*

I dunno - maybe my brother DID breed her again 3 weeks after I was there and just got confused between her and Harmony? Hard to understand why her ligaments are acting like this though!!!

*shrugs*

LW


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: day 157/8 and SO impatient >.<*

hmmmmm ... how frustrating ...

you know, you could have someone scan her to see if the kids are full term, to help you decide whether or not to induce ...

pics of lambies please!!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 157/8 and SO impatient >.<*

the vet considered scanning her, but decided against it. He said he wouldnt be able to see heartbeats in the scan which is what he was most concerned about seeing - to make sure the babies were alive. But he said they FELT alive when he prodded them.

ok I will try to take pics of the lambies tomorrow and post some. They're cute 

unfortunately I am leaving on Thursday .....  will be gone until the following Tuesday... so we shall see whether anything happens in the meantime!!!

LW

PS good to see you back, keren, havent seen you in a while!!! (not that ive been on much either)g


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: day 157/8 and SO impatient >.<*

It really hit home how long its been since I've been here ... when I realised your ticker has 24 days till Demi's due date. I was like, what? huh? she only just had babies!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 157/8 and SO impatient >.<*

I am really hoping that Whis has those babies AND SOON....her udder looks ready to explode!

Good luck with all the lambs you are getting, and not too much of the vodka for you LW, you need to be alert and ready to celebrate the birth of :kidred: :kidred: when Whis gives them up! :cheers:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 157/8 and SO impatient >.<*

well... no update really 

Except that she has a little plug goo on her behind. But she had that a week ago too, so not exactly news, as such. Probably just from the vet rooting around yesterday!

Total lamb count now up to 8 ewe lambs + 3 ram lambs. Now if that was a GOAT tally I'd be ecstatic, but unfortunately it doesnt matter for the lambs as they are all going to the market anyway!

I leave tomorrow at midday... just over 24 hours left here  And then I will be gone until Tuesday - and only back on Tuesday if I get permission from my boss! *crosses fingers and hopes*

LW


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 157/8 and SO impatient >.<*

*twiddles fingers*

hum hum hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...

3 contractions while pooping lying down, does that count? no? I didnt think so.

On an aside, Harmony is making quite a cute little udder, and I can actually feel her ligaments today, through the flabness that is what passes as her backbone. She has a little plug too, just like Whisper. perhaps she will kid next week when I'm here - that would be nice, especially as it is her first kidding.

OH and I felt babies in Whisper again *phew* they were kicking me while she lay down. I'm so glad they are definitely alive and ok in her.

Urgh do I HAVE to go tomorrow? >.<


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 157/8 and SO impatient >.<*

I am sorry you might miss the birth


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 157/8 and SO impatient >.<*

So. Ligaments are like, ENTIRELY gone and I think if she gets any more posty her legs might possibly bend backwards... ha

I tried taking her for a little walk as she hasn't been out for a few days, and she struggled to put one leg in front of the other. She is still nibbling at hay and chewing her cud - and pooping a LOT - so that is good. Wow her udder is full. Poor goat, she looks so uncomfortable.

Good news is that her babies are kicking up a storm so they are very definitely active.

Have udders ever exploded before? hahahahhahaha

...we shall see. Hoping against hope that tonight is the night... :|


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 157/8 and SO impatient >.<*

did I mention that she can hardly walk? Oh yes, I think I did. She actually groans sometimes...

Sometimes her breath is really noisy and raspy, and at other times it is normal. I was feeling her butt and then offered her my fingers and she was licking 'em like crazy. Squatting to pee is almost an impossibility for her now.

come on whisper, let them go... pleaseeeeeee this cant be good for you :|

LW


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 157/8 and SO impatient >.<*

licking, peeing eating a lot ... all good signs


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 159... of the Whiss machine*

I'll try to remember my camera when I go to the barn after dinner, and will take more pics of her. It's insane how loose she is!!!

Seriously, day 159 or 160? ^^ crazy goat. Unless her due date is wrong, which would NOT explain her lack of ligaments etc!!!
LW


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: day 159... of the Whiss machine*

sounds like she's getting very close!
looking forward to seeing baby pictures soon! - and nothing like waiting until the last minute huh?


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 159... of the Whiss machine*

new pics are taken... but so is the computer, so I'm waiting for mum to get off so that I can upload them
ooo yeah and I forgot to mention - I just managed to swap an extra day off so that I'm here til friday!!!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 159... of the Whiss machine*

these are tonight...




























LW


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 159... of the Whiss machine PICS ADDED*

I bet she's gonna go an hour before you need to leave! WOW has she dropped and yes, that udder is MASSIVE!


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: day 159... of the Whiss machine PICS ADDED*

It's almost like the "watched kettle". - they just know your watching and will wait as long as they can and then - surprise!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 159... of the Whiss machine PICS ADDED*

well im hoping the extra day gives me a chance to see some whissy babies 
her udder is a bit smaller on the other side - slightly lopsided so far this year! I have assured Whiss that she does NOT need to kid next year, that she can just milk through and relax - if she'll just give me these babies NAOW!!! =]


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: day 159... of the Whiss machine PICS ADDED*

WOW those are GREAT pictures for people to see what it looks like with no Ligs.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: day 159... of the Whiss machine PICS ADDED*

i wish she'd just pop already :/


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 159... of the Whiss machine PICS ADDED*

ya sweetgoats... um... like... yes she has no ligaments, but she's been like that far too long!!! *has a hissy fit* stoopit goat!!!

no goo still 

LW

PS im going to bed! ahaha


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: day 159... of the Whiss machine PICS ADDED*

OMG...her udder looks like it could burst! I hope she kids soon...that has to be uncomfortable. Come on, Whisper!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 159... of the Whiss machine PICS ADDED*

no babies in the night... no goo...

LW


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: day 159... of the Whiss machine PICS ADDED*

BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

...long story coming shortly!...


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

post with lots of details in the birth announcements forum!!!

LW


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

:leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

congrats ....


----------

